# R32 skyline GTR rear lights on 300zx?



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

i want to know how you i can put the R32 skyline tail lights on 300zx , how i can do the conversion of nissan R32 skyline GTR rear light cluster to put it on the 300zx , or can you tell me where i can get it , or if those light fits the 300zx .


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

try paul bailey's website. they sell some nice body mods for the Z, rather pricy but you get what you pay for in most cases.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Paul Bailey*

Paul Bailey does not make a kit that converts the tail lights to the R-32 type as asked. I just bought a round tail light conversion from Paul Bailey in the UK and it was 710.00 alas its a nice kit but not sure if its quite worth the price. I'll see after i get it painted and put on my 93' 300 N/A ... anyone interested in seeing my car I posted a bunch of pics in the General area.... So to answer the first posts question.... There probably is a way to put R-32 lights on your z It will take some modifying and bondo work but these days anything is posible. I dont know of anyone who is selling r-32 tail lights at this time but check on EBAY I have seen all versions of Sktline tail lights for sale.... peace man....


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

the round taillight conversion kit is 566.00 according to the website. 350pounds=$566 and change.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Dont forget shipping from the UK*

I paid the 566.00 plus 144.00 for shipping.... but once again its not a skyline tail light conversion like the first reply had asked.... Either way the kit I bought will look good. Now that I ordered the kit the Paul Bailey people have sent the mold for the round tail light kit to: Bob Tilley V12 Sales & Service L.L.C 21710 Moortown Circle Katy Texas 77450 Tel: 281-579-1177 Fax 281-579-8819 e-mail [email protected] This place can make the kits here in the U.S. Maybe if anyone wants to buy the kit they can get it cheaper now. 





> Wherever I go.... there I'll be.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

it looks more or less like a R34 skyline rear end to me. i still would not put that on my Z. it would spoil the elegence of the rear end.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Link to pics 0f Round tail light kit after install*

http://paulbailey.com/largepics/300_mech1.jpg










Anyone who knows skyline tail lights will recognise these look nothing like skyline tail lights.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

4 round tail lights, that is about as close as your gonna get to a kyline without major body mods and bondo. still ugly IMO.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*you've got your opinion*

I like the look... but its nuttin like the skyline tails... I wouldnt want the skyline tail anyhow.... Z's arent skylines..... This round taillight conversion kit was made especially for the 300z's Many people have complained about the way the z's rearend looked compared to the rest of its beautifully styled body... The car was way ahead of its time in styling... I still have people walk up and ask what year the car is... and they are suprised to hear its an old 93'..... Im talking about people wo dont really know much about z's...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

i always get people asking what kind of car it is. when i tell them it's a nissan they always looked kinda suprised.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Hell, I had a lady that works at a local gas station walk out and ask me if my Z was Vin Diesels car in F&F. I was like no that was an RX7 and she was like Damn, I just lost $10 that I bet my husband.


----------



## J.R.ETi (Aug 3, 2004)

Atomzzz said:


> Paul Bailey does not make a kit that converts the tail lights to the R-32 type as asked. I just bought a round tail light conversion from Paul Bailey in the UK and it was 710.00 alas its a nice kit but not sure if its quite worth the price. I'll see after i get it painted and put on my 93' 300 N/A ... anyone interested in seeing my car I posted a bunch of pics in the General area.... So to answer the first posts question.... There probably is a way to put R-32 lights on your z It will take some modifying and bondo work but these days anything is posible. I dont know of anyone who is selling r-32 tail lights at this time but check on EBAY I have seen all versions of Sktline tail lights for sale.... peace man....


hi bro...juz to enquire...does they customise r32 lights for a honda civic 4dr yr 92? thanks...very very int to know...


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Sorry but Paul Bailey*



J.R.ETi said:


> hi bro...juz to enquire...does they customise r32 lights for a honda civic 4dr yr 92? thanks...very very int to know...


They don't make anything for Honda's,,, Only Jaguar and Nissan 300zx


----------

